

Ask HN: Suggestions for a 2 week holiday - teja1990

Hello all , I got 2 week holiday , I wanna do something thats productive over these 2 weeks. I'd like to do a project that will help me in programming skills. I prefer doing a proj rather than reading a book  cuz you'll learn alot over a project than from a book . So suggest me something to work on..
======
james_ladd
<http://redline.st>

------
msinghai
Why don't you write code? And make something viral!

